# Far Cry 3



## Mellsei (16. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal wie findet ihr den den neuen Far Cry teil ?? 
Hab selbst den zweiten Teil gespielt und fand den schon sehr gut nur auf dauer mochte ich die Umgebung nicht...
In dem neuen Trailer (wenig nach unten scrollen) wird ein wenig über die Story erzählt !!! Sehr geil ! 
Freu mich schon sehr ... wie findet ihr den neuen Teil der Reihe und den Trailer ??


----------



## Batze (17. Februar 2012)

Also Teil 1 fand ich sehr sehr gut.
Teil 2 teilweise nervig, aber schön gemachte Landschaft.

Das Video auf Teil 3 macht Lust auf mehr. Nur wieder das Insel Setting, hm also da hätte ich mir mal was anderes Vorgestellt.
Aber ist noch zu früh um wirklich Stellung zu nehmen.

Mehr kann man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wohl nicht sagen.


----------



## Mellsei (17. Februar 2012)

Was für ein Setting hättest du den gerne  ? Ich mein Teil 2 spielt ja... ich sag mal Afrika ... Nicht gerade eine Insel  
Gameplay gibts ja auch ..also naja die Präsentation auf der Gamescom .. da hat man ja auch was gesehen


----------



## Mothman (17. Februar 2012)

Ich fand Afrika als Setting sehr gut. Eher ungewöhnlich, daher gut. FC2 hatte auch vieles richtig gemacht meiner Meinung nach. Aber eben leider auch - zugegebener Maßen - einiges falsch gemacht. 
Man hätte z.B. aus dem Setting "Afrika" viel mehr rausholen können. 

Aber grundsätzlich finde ich das Setting "Südsee-Insel" passt 100%tig zu Far Cry und ich bin damit vollkommen einverstanden.


----------



## Mellsei (17. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich finde ich das Setting "Südsee-Insel" passt 100%tig zu Far Cry und ich bin damit vollkommen einverstanden.


 
Ganz deiner Meinung ... das ist und bleibt einfach mal einzigartig  Wie bei Teil eins schon .. oder war das Predators .. naja auch egal 
Schade fand ich im zweiten Teil wie shcon gesagt das Thema Afrika zu kurz kam obwohl es dort sich abgespielt hat .. Klar Umgebung war klasse ..die sich verändernde Lanfschaft , Wetter..alles gut ..aber auch zu wenig ..:/ die Fahrzeuge waren mir auch ein wenig zu eintönig .. im grunde waren es die selben mit einem anderen Bodykit ...


----------

